# Flower Pictures!



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay,
so I thought it was time to post some new pictures of my wonderful Flower. She is 8months now, and her color has really lightened up. She isn't such a bright apricot anymore. She is still my friendly beautiful girl though .





Now this was not a good picture of me, but it is of Flower!


Then some older shots  .
After a bath..


In her pay pool..She was licking my hand .


Enjoy!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

She's really cute and have a lovely coloring.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Flower died this past weekend at the hedgie sitters house. These are the last pictures I have of her  .

She was such a sweet hedgie, so very friendly. I miss her so very much. 

We were able to bury her, which was nice.... I just wish that hadn't she met death way too soon. She was my cuddle bug, never grumpy,and always unquilled. I think she loved our late night holding time as much as I. I would lay on the couch with her, and she would relax, laying on her belly with her front and back feet all the way out. Her quills (like always) would be down. She would fall asleep on me like for a several hours. She was so easy to clip nails on, she never put up a fight, it was so quick and easy to do. Everytime I was out and about with her, she would turn heads and people really liked her.

Such a sweet hedgie  , I was so luck to have had her in my life.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

So so so so so so so so so sorry to hear about your baby  She was such a beautiful girl. May she forever run in the big wheel in the sky, and eat mealies until her heart is content. You are in our thoughts....feel better


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I know th pain of losing your hedgehog, but so young, she was just a baby still.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry about your beautiful little Flower. Such an angel she was and is.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss  she was a beautiful hedgie.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that  It sounds like she was a wonderful girl, sweet and loving.


----------

